# Code for 3D ultrasound



## garmab06 (May 11, 2008)

Need help please on how to code for 3D ultrasound for Gynecological presently using 76830. Is there another code to add for the use of 3D image?

Thanks
garcia06- Arizona


----------



## mlsimino (May 15, 2008)

*3d Ultrasound*

You would use CPT Code 76376-


----------

